# snails and cherry red shrimps



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so this may sound funny but I've heard that snails in the same tank as shrimps is a good thing.

the snail poop apparently has a bacteria that's beneficial for the baby shrimps. they eat it...

any truth into that or it's just some BS?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It doesn't seem to be true. I haven't see shrimps readily eating snails poops.

The are two other things
1. Snails eat algae and left less of that perfect food to shrimps
2. Snails can eat a lot and that pollutes aquarium a lot. Sensitive shrimps can be hurt by that.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Do assassin snails kill shrimps?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Apple snails such as pomecea diffusa produce infusoria which is something that is good for fry so it would probably be good for shrimplets. Not sure if other snails produce it.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

ok cool, my shrimp aquarium I'm working on after 2 weeks is snail free and I now I will keep it that way.

for the apple snail it pollutes way too much for a shrimp tank.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i keep MTS in my planted cherry tank, the plants love them and i always see the shrimps cleaning their shells


----------

